# Fire Starters



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

There are a few posts about homemade fire starters and I thought it would be handy to have them here under the camping tips area. So here is the list of fire starters and tips so far, feel free to add any others below.

- Dryer lint is highly flammable and makes an EXCELLENT fire starter. Best of all its free!

- Take one of those big fire logs you use for fireplaces, cut it into smaller pieces. You can make 15-20 fire starters out of one large fire log. 

- Take 100% cotton balls and rub them entirely with Vaseline. Store them in a zip lock bag until you are ready to use.

- Put a piece of charcoal in each section of a paper egg carton. Cover with melted wax and just tear off one at a time when you need them.

- You can cut milk cartons into strips and cover them with wax. You can use these as kindling in case where your camping there is not much dry small wood or limbs around.

- Save any used wooden popsicle sticks and use them as fire starters.


----------



## hoosiershooter (Feb 21, 2010)

I showed my 6 year old son how dad starts his fires without matches last weekend. I use dryer lint and mix it with petroleum jelly and store it in a zip lock with a fire steel. It always starts with the first spark and burns for several minutes, long enough to catch the tender.


----------



## cuzican (Aug 9, 2009)

I cheat.....propane torch and or gasoline.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Propane torch does work. You can put the dryer lint into the toilet paper or paper towel tubes also.


----------



## EdisonCheug (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks for sharing!
as a newbie, i sometimes really find it annoying to start fire. i think i'll try your tips next time camping.


----------



## santurinos (Jun 12, 2010)

We use on our home heather/stove a mix of wood shaving and a fifty/fifty mix of old frying oil and diesel fuel (or petroleum). You can get the frying oil for free from a restaurant owner.
We have it premixed in a small barrel and then fill it in a coffee can. 
We use 2 or 3 big spoons full under and over the fire-wood, it burns without smoke and fume. All my friends are excited about. We do not need many small branches to start a fire, this mix lights up even bigger logs.
If I find an suitable container (safe and sealed) - we may try this on our next trip.

*Tip:* Use a small battery driven fan to help starting a fire. Sometimes, there is still enough heat under ashes from the previous fire. Adding a few small branches and using the fan, a new fire will start easily on the next morning!

Happy camping - walter and dianne.


----------



## Jordan (Aug 13, 2010)

awesome tips, never thought to use dryer lint
thank you guys


----------



## BarbecueCamping (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks guys.

These are fantastic tips. I especially like the charcoal in the paper egg carton. Will take that one with me on my next trip.

Jamie.


----------



## markwhite (Jan 17, 2011)

there are all really nice tips! thanks for the share.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

melt candle wax,throw in some cottonballs in to a can,take a eggcarton and add cottonballs,about 3 in each hole, pour hot wax on cottonballs,let wax harden,you will find that the wax will soak into cardboard and cottonballs,and when the wax hardens,cut up the eggcarton into single firestarters,each one will burn for about 10 to 15 minutes after you light them,and it makes no difference if it is raining,because they will continue to burn unless it is a down pore.
and they are small enough to carry in a pocket or fanny pack,or in your backpack,car trunk,or even your glove box.do not forget a lighter and allso carry matches.:thumbup1:


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I have to try this, thanks 



hideout said:


> melt candle wax,throw in some cottonballs in to a can,take a eggcarton and add cottonballs,about 3 in each hole, pour hot wax on cottonballs,let wax harden,you will find that the wax will soak into cardboard and cottonballs,and when the wax hardens,cut up the eggcarton into single firestarters,each one will burn for about 10 to 15 minutes after you light them,and it makes no difference if it is raining,because they will continue to burn unless it is a down pore.
> and they are small enough to carry in a pocket or fanny pack,or in your backpack,car trunk,or even your glove box.do not forget a lighter and allso carry matches.:thumbup1:


----------



## jennyb (Mar 7, 2011)

hideout said:


> melt candle wax,throw in some cottonballs in to a can,take a eggcarton and add cottonballs,about 3 in each hole, pour hot wax on cottonballs,let wax harden,you will find that the wax will soak into cardboard and cottonballs,and when the wax hardens,cut up the eggcarton into single firestarters,each one will burn for about 10 to 15 minutes after you light them,and it makes no difference if it is raining,because they will continue to burn unless it is a down pore.
> and they are small enough to carry in a pocket or fanny pack,or in your backpack,car trunk,or even your glove box.do not forget a lighter and allso carry matches.:thumbup1:


I've used this but, instead of cotton balls I use dryer lint. They are awsome:thumbup1:


----------



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

if you are in a pinch try using potato chips,,, they burn really well with all the grease in them. we have used them to start many fires. Steel wool is another item you should keep in the pack ,,, works great to start fires
if you are using matches make them waterproof by dipping them in wax.
lots of great ideas that you all have posted


----------



## bombfire (May 8, 2011)

cuzican said:


> I cheat.....propane torch and or gasoline.


HaHaHa. Good ol' tiger torch.


----------



## Flibitygiget (Jun 4, 2011)

I just carry an old phone book, the pages are perfect for getting a fire started. About the size of a double egg carton and will start hundreds of fires from one book.


----------



## bombfire (May 8, 2011)

Carry a roll of jute twine with you. A couple of sparks and that stuff fires right up.:icon_smile_campfire


----------



## CampinJackFlash (Jun 12, 2011)

We went camping last weekend and one of the campers with us pulled out his blow torch. I found that funny to see that listed here. It actually does work really well, didn't even have kindling, just torched the logs and instant campfire.


----------



## get_away_guenthers (Jun 20, 2011)

something we started using on our last camping trip that seems to work very well....the thin little shims you can get at home improvement stores and molded saw dust--my husband found this things and they are awesome. It's like a ball of sawdust and some type of waxy stuff cut in half. I didn't have to use any type of lighter fluid or gas or any other fire starter and we had a beautiful fire that lasted all night long!


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

ctfortner said:


> Take 100% cotton balls and rub them entirely with Vaseline. Store them in a zip lock bag until you are ready to use.


Gonna try this out this weekend. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KentuckyCamper (Mar 9, 2012)

Well I cheat, if your not backpacking, just throw a bag of kingsford matchless charcoal in the truck or camper. I put a pile of charcoal in the firepit, stack my wood on it and light it. In a few minutes I have a nice fire going. Too easy!! LOL


----------



## exploring/carolina (Apr 23, 2012)

KentuckyCamper said:


> Well I cheat, if your not backpacking, just throw a bag of kingsford matchless charcoal in the truck or camper. I put a pile of charcoal in the firepit, stack my wood on it and light it. In a few minutes I have a nice fire going. Too easy!! LOL


+1 on the charcoal.


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

X2 on the charcoal.


----------



## campopup (Feb 14, 2013)

In the past we have purchased fire starter sticks, this spring i am building a Fire Piston and will attempt to make char cloth. Not that we need these things but something different to try


----------



## Stevemoore (Aug 10, 2015)

Doritos actually work really well to keep a fire going. 10 Creative Camping Hacks That You Need to Know About


----------

